# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چندتا سوال درمورد ترمیم معدل

## Milad98

اول اینکه اگر خواستیم در این طرح شرکت کنیم
 باید کل درسارو دوباره امتحان بدیم یا نه فقط همون هایی که خودمون میخوایم؟

ثبت نامش چه موقع هست؟ زمان خود ازمونا چه موقع؟

بعد مثلا امکان داره با امتحانات دیماه یا خرداد تداخلی داشته باشه؟

ودر اخر نظر شخصیتون ارزش داره؟میتونم نمرات رو بهتر کنم؟

----------


## reza.s

> اول اینکه اگر خواستیم در این طرح شرکت کنیم
>  باید کل درسارو دوباره امتحان بدیم یا نه فقط همون هایی که خودمون میخوایم؟
> 
> ثبت نامش چه موقع هست؟ زمان خود ازمونا چه موقع؟
> 
> بعد مثلا امکان داره با امتحانات دیماه یا خرداد تداخلی داشته باشه؟
> 
> ودر اخر نظر شخصیتون ارزش داره؟میتونم نمرات رو بهتر کنم؟



جواب سوال 1:هر کدوم رو بخوای میتونی.
جواب سوال2و3:هنوز هیچ خبر قطعی اعلام نشده.
جواب سوال 4:اگر تلاش کنی و برنامه ریزی کنی میتونی.

----------


## patrik

> جواب سوال 1:هر کدوم رو بخوای میتونی.
> جواب سوال2و3:هنوز هیچ خبر قطعی اعلام نشده.
> جواب سوال 4:اگر تلاش کنی و برنامه ریزی کنی میتونی.


واقعا هر کدام را بخواهیم میشه؟
برای درس های فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی چه کتابهایی بخوانیم تا نهایی 20 بشیم؟ :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Mr Sky

اگه هر درس رو بخوایم که عالیه...من فقط حسابان 10 شدم و بقیه درسا رو بالای 18.50 شدم.

----------


## reza.s

> واقعا هر کدام را بخواهیم میشه؟
> برای درس های فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی چه کتابهایی بخوانیم تا نهایی 20 بشیم؟


آره.طبق اخبار تا به حال منتشر شده میشه هر کدومو خواستی بدی.
فقط ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی میدونم باید متن کتابای سال سوم رو ریز به ریز بلد باشی.برا بقیه نمیدونم

----------


## ata.beheshti

> واقعا هر کدام را بخواهیم میشه؟
> برای درس های فیزیک و شیمی و زیست و ادبیات و زبان فارسی و عربی و دینی چه کتابهایی بخوانیم تا نهایی 20 بشیم؟


کتاب درسی! خیلی توی دنیای منابع غرق شدیا!

----------


## Milad98

> کتاب درسی! خیلی توی دنیای منابع غرق شدیا!


گل گفتی

----------


## meh.75

دلتونو خوش نکنید.هنوز معلوم نیست اجرا میشه یا نه

----------


## rahaz

اولا فقط یه حرف بوده...بعدم اگه بخواد اجرا بشه حتما کلی شرایط خاص داره...
درنتیجه کل هدفتونو بزارین رو کنکور که با درصد بالاتر نمره کم جبران شه...

VagHti tO bA maNi kHoBe haLam...

----------

